# Searching for a story



## sprsizeme (Dec 16, 2016)

Years ago I read a story about a sultan or such being teased by one of his servant girls when he was riding a baby elephant. 

He turns the tables on her and fattens her up by feeding her as much as the elephant eats and puts her in an oil vat to keep her from getting stretch marks.

does anyone remember that one and where it is?


----------



## daedal (Dec 16, 2016)

"The Emir's Wrath" by Steve Gorden in Dims Stories


----------

